# My new TV is broken!



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

I got a Samsung 60" LED for Christmas. The bottom panel is apparently going out already as it has flashes of really dark times, then it will come back to normal then go dark again. I already have it off the wall, loaded in the car and ready to go back.

However, I can't decide what to replace it with. I can get a Samsung 64" Plasma for the exact same price, I can get a 60" LG Plasma for a few hundred less, or I can get a Vizio 60" LED for around the same price. I'm leaning towards the Plasma's as it is going in my basement, but can't decide if I wanna risk another Samsung for the extra 4" screen or just go with the LG.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I've read, on other forums, that Samsung has a problem with cracking screens on their plasma sets, then refuse to honor the warranty, as the owner must have cracked them. Panasonic has the best plasma sets.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would go with Samsung or LG. If you are worried about it, get the store offered extended warranty. That should guaranty it works without any issues. ; )


----------

